

Twitter 'alerted NBC to British journalist's critical tweets' - suspends account - alanmeaney
http://www.independent.ie/business/technology/twitter-alerted-nbc-to-british-journalists-critical-tweets-3186360.html

======
endianswap
This was on HN earlier, the crucial detail was that the journalist was
tweeting personal information for an NBC executive (his email address) which
is a violation of Twitter's policies.

~~~
LoganCale
No it's not, because 1) it's a corporate email address, 2) it was posted
online in other locations prior to the tweet being posted, and 3) Twitter
states on their website: _"If information was previously posted or displayed
elsewhere on the Internet prior to being put on Twitter, it is not a violation
of this policy."_

------
ihsw
It is purely logical that Twitter act within the best interest of its
commercial partners, personally I'm not sure how this is newsworthy.

~~~
alanmeaney
by that logic if the Syrian govt were to sponsor twitter they should suspend
all accounts that criticize them?

I think if there was no email address in the tweets and the journalist had his
account suspended then this would be very newsworthy.

At the moment at least twitter have a leg (albeit shaky one) to stand on.

